# goes crazy for other dogs



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Here's what I would do. Get a friend and set up the situation just like you would encounter on a normal walk. Walk up to your friend and put the dog on a sit-stay. If she's good then she gets cookies and praise and attention from the friend. If she goes crazy just walk away. Keep doing it and eventually she'll get the picture. Same thing goes for meeting other dogs.


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah, I"m going to definitely devote some serious time to this problem.. I don't want to have to use a halti since she walks so nicely the rest of the time.

L.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

We've been having this same problem. He's perfect on the leash until someone approaches. It's usually not AS big of an issue when we are passing someone and they remain uninterested. The problem happens as soon as they either give him the "eye" or they say "what a cute dog!" in a high pitched voice (which he loves) and then it's all over. The level of excitement goes from 1-10 in less than a half a second. 

We know to do the practice runs with friends and family, but we also know these sort of things take consistency (ie. we don't exactly have a lot of friends/family nearby who are willing to help us on a regular basis). Are there things we can do inside the home or when we are walking him that would help reinforce good behavior?


----------



## dellie_4eva (Sep 21, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> bumping up


what do you mean by that???


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

dellie_4eva said:


> what do you mean by that???


bumping up is a kindness to the poster.....

entering any response to the post will 'bump it up' to the top of the list where more people will see it and hopefully respond.


----------



## Capt.Marbles (Oct 6, 2009)

We've been having the same problem with our 7 month old Dexter.....he just loves all people and dogs. When we see another person or dog approaching, we put him on a sit and watch command, so he is sitting and looking up at us. Once the focus sets in, we either tell him to stay until the people/dogs approach us, or we put him on a heel and continue walking until we pass. 

It's a work in progress and being in his adolescent stage, it doesn't always work as desired. Right now, about half the time he sees people/dogs approaching he sits down on his own ( at the first sit command) and looks up at us for the next command.....and the other half of the time he goes crazy. Small victories and consistency, right?

We found that the town green is a good place to practice since there are many people walking back and forth, instead of one lone person passing on a walk. We find a bench to sit at, and reinforce with praise and treats when he waits for someone to come up to him, or ignores people walking by who or uninterested in his presence. 

However, we are having a big problem with him being mouthy when people come up to pet him. It passes after a bit, but for the first 10 or so seconds all he wants to do is put their hand in his mouth. It's a light affectionate bite but people don't want their hands in a strange dogs mouth, and it scares little kids.


----------

